# X-Series SSD - Firmware Update - Fragen



## Readytotack (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Corsair Team, 

habe im Corsair Forum endlich mal was über ein Firmware-Update für die X-Series gefunden. 

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84600

Versteh ich das jetzt richtig und nachdem ich diese Firmware aufgespielt habe, bleiben die Daten auf der SSD erhalten und müssen nicht neu aufgespielt werden??

Stimmt es, dass man die SSD zu Corsair schicken kann, wenn das Updaten nicht funktioniert und die das dann machen? 

was hat es denn mit dem Upper und lower Case auf sich?? ich weiß zwar wie man das ausliest, aber hab keine Ahnung was das genau heißen soll.

Vielen Dank


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2010)

Würde mal den Inhalt des von Dir geposteten Links übersetzen oder (z.B. von Google) übersetzen lassen. Dann erhältst Du die Antworten auf Deine Fragen. Z.B. steht dort sinngemäß, dass:


das Update-Tool zwar von Corsair supported aber nicht empfohlen wird
es nur bei dringendem Bedarf eingesetzt werden sollte
vorher eine Datensicherung empfohlen wird
Der Hintergrund von Lower und Upper case ist wie dort beschrieben, dass es von Corsair SDD's mit zwei unterschiedlichen Schreibweisen des Firmennames gibt (Corsair oder CORSAIR, wie im Screenshot gezeigt, mit CrystalDiskInfo ermittelt). Je nach Schreibweise muss ein spezielles Update ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Readytotack (17. Oktober 2010)

hab ich schon gelesen und auch verstanden, aber um TRIM zu bekommen braucht man ja leider dieses Update. 

Hat das hier schon wer gemacht?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle Dir definitiv ein Image zu ziehen - da ein Datenverlust nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann! Ansonsten einfach an die im Posting genannten Vorgaben halten  Falls spezifische Fragen auftreten - einfach fragen.


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Oktober 2010)

Es kommt hinzu, dass der Updater recht zickig auf manche Chipsätze reagiert - das Update dann nicht ausgeführt werden kann. Sollte das der Fall sein, schreibt mir bitte eine PM.


----------



## Readytotack (18. Oktober 2010)

Werd es wohl nächstes Wochenende draufmachen, melde mich auf jeden Fall, egal ob positiv oder negativ.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar


----------



## Readytotack (23. Oktober 2010)

Stand bisher:

zuerst wurde keine Platte erkannt -> von AHCI auf IDE ändern half und die Platte wurde erkannt

dann die .exe auführen:  FAIL, bin noch am Tüfteln woran es liegen könnte 

Ist es wirklich so, dass man jeden einzelnen SATA-Port testen muss?? werd das demnächst mal ausprobieren


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Oktober 2010)

Fang mit den ersten beiden Sata Ports mal an


----------



## Readytotack (24. Oktober 2010)

So, hat hingehaun! 

Nochmal bei Port 1 eingesteckt, die exe-Datei laufen lassen und das bekannte Ergebnis eingefahren: -> Firmware Download Fail! Bye

Danach auf Port 2 gewechselt (Die belegten Sata-Ports hab ich belegt gelassen - 2 war bei mir eh frei) und nochmal laufen lassen. Diesmal hat es ca. 20 - 30 Sek. gedauert, aber es kam wieder die Fehlermeldung wie oben. Also nochmal probiert und plötzlich wurde das Laufwerk nicht mehr gefunden. Als ich den Rechner wieder gestartet habe, zeigte mir Cristal Disk Info jetzt aber an, dass ich die FW 2.0 drauf hab, hat also alles geklappt. Leider mit dem Preis, dass der Zustand der Module um 10 % gesunken ist. Die Daten auf der SSD sind allem Anschein noch alle da . 

TRIM sollte jetzt also funzen - der Befehl "fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" im cmd zeigt jetzt auf jeden Fall die "0" an, das hab ich ja damals schon so eingestellt. Sonst sieht man ja leider nicht, dass Trim aktiv ist (oder doch???) Bin mal gespannt, in wie fern man das jetzt dann merkt. 

Sollte also noch wer seine X... updaten wollen, hier noch mal im Kurzen: 

- mit Cristal Disk Info nachsehen, ob Corsair (-> lower...) oder CORSAIR (-> upper...) im Namen steht. 
- die entsprechende Update-Datei HIER (Punkt3) runterladen und auf nen bootfähigen USB-Stick speichern
- vom Stick booten und beim aufgehenden Fenster "c:\>lowerXXX.exe (oder upperXXX) eingeben (XXX steht für die Plattengröße)
- sollte keine Festplatte gefunden werden, SATA- Modus im BIOS von AHCI auf IDE stellen
- wenn die Firmware nicht genutzt werden kann, SATA-Eingang am Board wechseln
- Trotz Fehlermeldung ist der Updatevorgang wohl abgeschlossen, wenn es etwas länger dauert, bis die Fehlermeldung kommt Bei meinen Fehlversuchen ist die Fehlermeldung sofort dagewesen. 

Viel Erfolg. 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Modulzustandsverlust ist in dem Fall eher ein Auslesefehler


----------

